# Sick Boys



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rough weekend for the boys, and me it started Sat. with Riley. I was running around the house doing my norm and noticed my shadow was not following me. I went out to the living room and there he was lying on the couch, I knew something was up for Riley to be lying around at 8:00 in the morning. Then around noontime he started having diarrhea, I immediately started cooking rice to help calm his belly. He had diarrhea about 4 times that day and then woke me up at 3:00 am to go again and of course another bum bath. Sunday morning he was still not feeling the greatest so I continued with the rice mixture and he seemed to be doing better by the afternoon then it started all over again but with Monte this time. Riley did good last night but Monte had us up at 1:00 to go out. They both are eating and drinking good, no dehydration going on so I think they just got a bug. Riley is doing much better this morning he even wanted to play RLH but Monte was not up for it but it did not stop him from running through the yard like a maniac, which made me feel good. It breaks my heart when my boys aren’t feeling good but hopefully this is almost over.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear the boys aren't feeling well, like you said probably just a bug. You are doing all the right things, Keep us posted on how they're doing.:grouphug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Feel better soon boys!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Whew....sounds like a bug since both got it, so hopefully it will be a quick recovery.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Feel better Monte and Riley!!! I am sure it is just a big Leeann. keep us posted.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope all are feeling better soon!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

eace: Hope your boys are better soon!eace:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Geez, must be something "going around"......seems there are others here on the forum suffering with the same symptoms!:Cry:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
Riley's runs started again so I called the vet and they want to see both of them today something must be going around. I will be heading out shortley.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poor boys! Get well fast.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Leeann,

Poor babies, I hope the vet can give them some meds to speed up the recovery.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Bummer !!
i hope the little guys feel better soon and the vet has an idea as to who or what is the culprit .. I hope they do not have to go on Flagyl .. The cure is sometimes worse than the cause .
Hopefully not anything on the recall list .. 
Cosmo & Ahnold say get well soon ..


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We wish the boys speedy recovery! 
Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Get well soon Monte and Riley! Wishing your boys a quick recovery and you some rest!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Leeann - I hope the boys feel better soon. Please let us know what the vet has to say. Big hugs to you and the boys :grouphug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well both boys are doing good no temp & no dehydration but they both tested positive for Giardia. So the vet gave them a shot, 2 weeks on Metronidazole & some Purina EN dog food. 

My vet was concerned about salmonila (sp) poisoning and asked if they had any bully stick, pig ears or anything on that nature. I told him they only get Red Barn Bully sticks and they were not part of the recall. He said it did not matter he has had a lot of cases lately and advised to stay away from them for a while.

The other sad news is the boys are not allowed to go back to school for 2 weeks. I did not think they would make it this week but the vet said they should finish there meds before they go back. Oh well just a small set back, I would rather them be ready to go and not have to worry if the training treats are going to make them sick.

Thanks everyone for your support hopefully life will be back to norm in a couple of days and we can all get some sleep.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Well both boys are doing good no temp & no dehydration but they both tested positive for Giardia. So the vet gave them a shot, 2 weeks on Metronidazole & some Purina EN dog food.
> 
> *My vet was concerned about salmonila (sp) poisoning and asked if they had any bully stick, pig ears or anything on that nature. I told him they only get Red Barn Bully sticks and they were not part of the recall. He said it did not matter he has had a lot of cases lately and advised to stay away from them for a while.
> *
> The other sad news is the boys are not allowed to go back to school for 2 weeks. I did not think they would make it this week but the vet said they should finish there meds before they go back. Oh well just a small set back, I would rather them be ready to go and not have to worry if the training treats are going to make them sick.


What recall?? I haven't heard about this recall.
Sally


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Man I really detest when he have all these cute little Hav's getting sick. It's a real kick in the pants sometimes when we have to get all worked up and worried when out little companions get ill on us. I dread the day when Radar gets really sick but I am conforted to know we have wonderful concerned individuals on this forum to lend a hand with words of encouragement.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

GET WELL BOYS........eace: eace: 

:cheer2: :cheer2: 

Derek


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
Sorry to hear about the boys! Not what you want to hear about a 2 week break either! I know you are having so much fun in class. Maybe you can call your instructor and ask what you can work on at home while they get better. Just short little sessions while their stomachs are getting okay.

<hugs> 
Amanda & Dora


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You also have to be very careful of them drinking water that has been standing. I go around the yard emptying anything that has collected water, because they will drink it out of anything and anywhere if they are thirsty.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, I'm sorry about the Giardia.

Get well soon boys!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Get Well Soon







Boys


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hopefully the instructor will let you make up the classes you missed . The boys health is the most important thing .. You want them to be able to recover well/
There is just so much stuff out there now .. My friend thought I was nuts that i took the boys to the lake but I would not let them go and play in in the water . There is so much goose and duck poop - it is starting to affect the lake . 
I had to laugh - they ban dogs from the park at Tahoe City and they put up a sign to explain why because the dog feces disturbs the ecological balance of the lake and its surroundings . Hello you should see the goose poop - it is totally gross . Is this poop not a disturbance as well !!!
The world is nuts ..
Yes there is a bully bone recall so now the dogs just get flossies by Merrick !!
It is a sad statement on the food chain ..


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Another lesson to be learned. Thanks for sharing and I hope your babies are better in no time.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

The boys had me up again at 3 am. Well Monte did, it was weird I am a very sound sleeper and I thought I heard a dog barking and it woke me up. There was no dogs barking but when I turned the light on to check the boys Monte was throwing up uke: so I got up and took them out anyways.
Me and my DH were racking our brains last night trying to figure out how they got Giardia, then my sister called late last night to see how the boys were doing and she mentioned a fountain I just recently added to my garden. Hmmm not sure if this is the culprit I have never seen the boys try and drink form it but it does splash over a little and the boys run around it so maybe?? I will be adding some bleach to the fountain today to kill anything that may be living in the water and I also have this black mesh fencing I use to keep the boys away from some thorn & rose bushes that will be going up to keep them away from the fountain. I know I still have a lot to learn being a new dog owner but I think this has been the hardest lesson so far, I feel like such a bad mommy.:Cry: 

Speaking of lessons the vet said the medicine may cause the boys to get constipated something else I have never dealt with can anyone give me ideas on how I handle this if it does happen.

As far as the school goes they do give you a lesson book on your first day that tells you what you will be learning each week with complete instructions. It is so easy to forget something the minute you walk out that door so the book is a good thing to have. I have already taken the obedience classes with Riley so I should not have any problems with keeping Monte up to speed with his class. I may have some problems with Riley’s agility but will try and do as much as I can from our lesson books. Not having any equipment may be a problem but Riley has shown no fear of anything yet so we will see what happens when we get back. I will ask the trainer if she feels Riley needs a make up class and if so I will schedule a private lesson with her.

Riley & Monte want to thank everyone for the well wishes and send lots of hava kisses to you all.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Your poor babies!! I am sure that the meds that they are on will help soon!! When my guys get constipated, my vet recommended a tsp of metamucil sprinkled on their food. At has ALWAYS worked for us! I can say that Logan was on that Metronizole but it never gave him constipation.
You are NOT a bad mommy, if it is the fountain then you discovered what the problem was, and fixed it. Its not like you let them drink bleach or something!! You have taken good care of your babies & I am sure they will be well soon. We send hugs:grouphug: 
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeanne, I know how you feel "like a bad mommy" but you most certainly are not. These guys are just doing what they do---they're dogs and unfortunately even with all our best intentions- they get into things they shouldn't. it's their nature. Luckily, you cought it and took them to the vet and it is totally treatable. They'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leannne,

Glad to hear your boys are on the mend. Hope they are better soon. They can just into the oddest things. My puppy Scout was eating moss chunks that grow in between the pavers on the patio when he was little....ended up with projectile (!) diarrhea. The poop culture showed "spirochetes" so he was on meds too for awhile. Crazy dogs!

Hope you can get some sleep tonight. Vomit is no fun to wake up to...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LeeAnn, Your not a bad mommie at all! Poor little doggies just picked up a bug somewhere. Dogs do that! Poor you having to do all the clean ups with puking and dire-rears.  I hope they both feel better soon!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane said:


> Leannne,
> 
> Glad to hear your boys are on the mend. Hope they are better soon. They can just into the oddest things. My puppy Scout was eating moss chunks that grow in between the pavers on the patio when he was little....ended up with projectile (!) diarrhea. The poop culture showed "spirochetes" so he was on meds too for awhile. Crazy dogs!


Yikes projectile diarrhea, boy oh boy if my boys had that I would have been in the line of fire more than once..

I am happy to report both boys are doing great they were FULL of energy last night and had a lot of play time & RLH games to catch up on, it was a hoot to watch them.
We also did not get up at all last night of course mom woke up and checked on them but did not have to get up so went right back to sleep. We also had two solid poops this morning.
The other good news is the vet called last night to check on the boys and he said he wanted to do another fecal exam in 7-10 days (I thought I had to wait 14 day) so we are going to see how the rest of the week goes and call on monday (day 8) to schedule our fecal exam on tues. or wed. if all goes good Monte will be able to go to school Wed night & Riley Thursday night so they may only end up missing 1 week... crossing my fingers.

Thank you everyone for the good vibes and well wishes. Lets all send some extra thoughts & prayers to Leslie and Shadow and hope for some good news for her today.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

woo hoo Leanne, 

Glad they are back to RLH... always nice to see their personalities come back when they feel better! I think Riley just wants to get back to agility!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> Hope they are better soon. They can just into the oddest things. My puppy Scout was eating moss chunks that grow in between the pavers on the patio when he was little....ended up with projectile (!) diarrhea. The poop culture showed "spirochetes" so he was on meds too for awhile. Crazy dogs!


oh Gosh Jane, Cash loves to eat the moss between the bluestone..... spirochetes isn't that from ticks?

Leeanne, so happy the boys are doing better....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby had projectile diarrhea the other day after eating Kodi's poop. She hasn't eaten any more...maybe she learned a lesson. She also vomited like crazy. That'll learn her.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann,

I'm so glad to hear the boys are almost back to normal. And thank you for the extra thoughts and prayers for Shadow and I. I'm guessing the vet won't call w/Shadow's test results before 9:00 CA time.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Leeann - I'm so glad to hear that the boys are feeling much better and getting back to their old selves. Yeah!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very good to hear that the Boys are feeling better. Good wishes all around. Havanese RLH is back baby....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LeeAnn, I'm glad to hear your boys are on the run again! "ON the run" not with the runs! Ya know, like running but not runny.... uh ya know?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

good one Christy... on the run not with the runs...tee hee. Very good news Leeann, your boys are too cute to be under the weather for too long...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well the boys were tested on Tues. and all clear to go back to school this week and what a week it was...
I was not concerned about Monte missing a week seeing how I have taken this class before with Riley and the trainer even said he was ahead of the rest of the class but what a nightmare... You would have thought I brought a completely different dog to class with me, the little bugger wouldnt even sit for me. Now I know there are a couple of cute little girls in our class but really he has never show any interest before. All he wanted to do was go play with the girls grrr.
After that on Wed. I was not looking forward to agility tonight with Riley. Seeing how he is the one that usually acts up and not getting out of the house for a week I thought for sure I was in trouble. What an Angel he was, he paid attention so well we were able to learn what we missed and keep up with the rest of the class.
Monte only has 2 more weeks of Obedience I and then he will start right into 6 more weeks of Ob II. I'm so glad to have things back to normal.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Leeann - I'm so glad to hear the boys are doing great and back in class!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad to hear they got a clean bill of health!!


----------

